# Which Curado 200 to buy?



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

After all my years of Abu Garcia loyalty,I'm going to get a Curado to try.I know I'll have to get used one off Ebay and have it tuned up by one of the experts here,but all the model numbers confuse the living **** outta me.Someone please point me in the right direction.I have no idea what the letters and numbers after the 200 mean.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The letter after the 200 will be the generation of the reel. We use the alphabet to show age. They start as a Curado 200 then 200A, 200B, 200D, 200E, 200G and the current 200I. 


Some used numbers like 200E7 to show 7:1 gear ratio. 


The current version is 200IHG for High Gear. High Gear is 7:1. PG is for Power Gear which is 5.5:1. The 200I is 6.2:1. 


Does this make more sense?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, the best of those reels is the 200B (commonly referred to "Old Greenie") and the 200E. One step above is the 200B SF (super free) and my favorite of the 200 size Curados. The 50E is my favorite of all of the Curado reels.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

May be easier to ask which NOT to buy.

If you want to improve your overall experience stay away for the Curado 200G. You can research old post on here and determine for yourself if you want to go the G route.

All the others are fine reels with some maybe a little better.

I prefer the 200E7 or the Chronarch 200E7. Well built and easy to service.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Super free is still going strong esp after a new set of bearings. By far the best reel the I own.

Beats out my old 200 and my E7s too.

check the id #s because some of the older reels can still be warrantied by Shimano and others not.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I would go with the new "I" series, if you want to go older then the E7. Id also highly recommend the 50e if you can find one. STAY AWAY from the G. 

the older A B and SF are beast, but imo they are not even close to the performance level of a newer reel, especially in the weight and palm-ability. And the A,b have the pencil spools, lots of line cap, but heavy rotating mass. I mean lets face it these reels are 15-20 years old.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Me personally If you can find a good CU200BSF Grab it! One of the best IMHO. If not then I'd get a 200E7 or 50E.


----------



## John McMindes (Jul 14, 2010)

*Curado Recommendation*

I see that you appear to be in the DFW Metroplex.
It might help to know what you fish for, where and preferred methods?
If you are fishing Lake Fork for Bass all the time then it might be a different reel than if you are throwing topwaters at the coast for Reds and Trout.
I fish both and prefer the old Curado 200B and 200BSF's.

Just thought that might help the experts give you a more detailed opinion.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> Me personally If you can find a good CU200BSF Grab it! One of the best IMHO. If not then I'd get a 200E7 or 50E.


No doubt about it 200BSF best casting and lasting reel ever.
2400Boatman had some CU200 in classified get em before I do them are bad to the bone too.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> No doubt about it 200BSF best casting and lasting reel ever.
> 2400Boatman had some CU200 in classified get em before I do them are bad to the bone too.


 I should have said. If you find a 200BSF, grab it before Buddas Kenner does..LMAO!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm partial to the smaller ones, I really like my 101B and 101D. I'm modified mine quite a bit for more salt water resistance. Next up is the 201BSF.


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

I love BSF and the D series.
The new ones....E !!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As indicated above, there are many good ones to choose from. 
The letter after the model number usually has to do with how current the reel is as Shimano progresses through the alphabet. In the 200BSF, the B is for how current, and the SF for super free. Most current reels are super free even though it is not included in the model number. Mg stands for magnesium rather than how current. 
A number suffix _after the letter_ usually is gear ratio, as the 7 is in 200E7.
However, in 201 the last 1 means left handed versus 200 right handed.
You mentioned Abu and probably realize they made different base size Ambassadeurs in 4000, 5000, and 6000 size and so on. 
Shimano does the same to a degree, so what basic size do you prefer? Think about how you actually fish, how you prefer to hold rod or reel. Would a smaller reel suit you better? Do you want to easily palm it? How much line capacity do you really need? Weight is a factor for some.
Now just an opinion: Normally the stock bearings are just fine if kept clean and very lightly oiled.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

HydraSports said:


> IMO, the best of those reels is the 200B (commonly referred to "Old Greenie") and the 200E. One step above is the 200B SF (super free) and my favorite of the 200 size Curados. The 50E is my favorite of all of the Curado reels.


X100, in the exact order, I also prefer the 50 sized reels for light baits, but the old greenie just can not be beat. I still have two and use them regularly for bait fishing, or heavier lures. I have cleaned many a reels, and they are just always flawless, besides the normal bearings, they hardly ever need anything extra.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Just bought a 200I HG, very impressed. Have a couple of 200E7s that I really like as well. But the ol greenies are pretty awesome. Wish I still had one, the super free models were even better.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

HydraSports said:


> IMO, the best of those reels is the 200B (commonly referred to "Old Greenie") and the 200E. One step above is the 200B SF (super free) and my favorite of the 200 size Curados. The 50E is my favorite of all of the Curado reels.


x2, took the words from my mouth. If I was gonna buy a 200 sized curado, I would get either the b or the e series. I personally haven't had a reel smoother than my b series once I tweaked it a bit and put some brand new SHimano ARB bearings in it, at one point after cleaning,tweaking and such it was much smoother than my newer chronarch, core, and metanium ever were.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Another vote for the CU-200BSF. I have numerous CU-200B's and the gold Chronarch CH-100SF's but always come back to the BSF. Outstanding reels if you're most interested in the older reels...


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

Either I or my young son have had Curado B's, 100B's(SuperFree), Citica B's, Citica D's, Curado E's and Citica E's with bearing added on drive shaft. My son bought a Curado I HG the other day. My gut feeling is that it will be superior in every way except for ease of maintenance. I'm not sure on that one yet. Unbelievable advancement on a legendary reel. With the big Curado sales going on, I don't know why anyone would buy a Chronarch 200E(Old Curado 200E) for $199 or even $149, when you can get the Curado for less. Someone tell me why an E model would be better than an I. I do know the E is reliable and super easy to work on. The I should be as reliable or more so.

Truth is they are all excellent. The more recent the reel, the longer you will be able to get parts. The Curado 200E pars will disappear in maybe 10 years. The twin Chronarch E was just discontinued. The older the reel the more scarce the parts. The 200BSF is excellent, but I think parts may be drying up a little. Something to think about.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The I model will be more durable than previous models in the gear department. They will require a little more maintenance because of the new SVS braking system, and the X-Ship bearing. They also have a much better cross carbon drag washer. We addressed several of the issues with previous models and packed a lot into the Curado I. 


Just a little side info on the reels with X-Ship. These reels tend to not rotate as freely during a bench test giving the false sense that they are not as smooth. We use a little heavier grease on the bearings supporting the pinion gear to reduce corrosion. This makes the bearings not spin as easily, but they will last longer. These do not have anything to do with casting, so they can use heavy lubrication.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> Me personally If you can find a good CU200BSF Grab it! One of the best IMHO. If not then I'd get a 200E7 or 50E.


x2 ^^^
Listen to the reel expert here.
I may have one or two of these that I can let go. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> The I model will be more durable than previous models in the gear department. They will require a little more maintenance because of the new SVS braking system, and the X-Ship bearing. They also have a much better cross carbon drag washer. We addressed several of the issues with previous models and packed a lot into the Curado I.
> 
> Just a little side info on the reels with X-Ship. These reels tend to not rotate as freely during a bench test giving the false sense that they are not as smooth. We use a little heavier grease on the bearings supporting the pinion gear to reduce corrosion. This makes the bearings not spin as easily, but they will last longer. These do not have anything to do with casting, so they can use heavy lubrication.


With all due respect, I seriously doubt it if the I model can last 20+ years and still going strong. I have few old greenies that I bought in 1994 and still work like a champ.
Don't get me wrong. I like the I model too. Thanks God, Shimano flipped out on the G model quick.

Dan, I have a quick question for you. What's the deal with skipping few letters in the model (like C, F, H ...)?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

They didn't want to use redundant letters like C for the casting reels. The part number already starts with a C. Since we offer the HG model it would have been HHG which could have caused some confusion. F is used for spinning reels. 


In Japan they do not use the lettering system. They use the same method as cars. The '94 model or '13 model for example. I wasn't here when they started using the letter codes to define generations. While it is a simple system, it still makes it difficult to stay on top of all the models and generations as they change.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

Lexy1 said:


> With all due respect, I seriously doubt it if the I model can last 20+ years and still going strong. I have few old greenies that I bought in 1994 and still work like a champ.
> Don't get me wrong. I like the I model too. Thanks God, Shimano flipped out on the G model quick.
> 
> Dan, I have a quick question for you. What's the deal with skipping few letters in the model (like C, F, H ...)?


Lexy, I know you are a Shimano expert, but I'm not sure why you wouldn't believe they will last as long. Personally, I believe with proper mainenance, they will last even longer. Maybe for darn near ever. The way the gears are locked in, I don't see how they can wear. I'm with ya'll on the 200 Greenies. Love the 4 200B's that I have, and they are reliable brutes that just keep on ticking. I have a 20 year old Calcutta 100 that is beat up looking, but works as well as it did the day it came in from Cabelas, in 1995. I just think the I might be that much better. The video I saw showed the gears locked in to bearings which will be


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*I like these.*

In this case older is proven year after year.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Dan- I use my old super free as my go to reel. I have e-7's for a second and third reel and another that is above the 200? but not a superfree.

How about the old 200? 

Will a new set of bearings make it look brand new again? It is the old one with the copper circles instead of the square material in the end caps for the spool to spin on. 
Meant to get a set when I redid the three above and forgot to.


----------

